# Onza Zoot



## Vait (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo alle mit einander, ich habe vor mir ein Onza Zoot zu zulegen ich hatte schon mal in einen alten Thread hier geschrieben, leider war das ergebniss nicht wirklich befriedigent.
Also noch mal das ganze^^ 
Ich und ein freund habe uns ein Onza Zoot aus gesucht, meine Frage ist jetzt da ich in einen alten Thread lesen konnt das der Vorgänger nicht so dolle ist, hat jemand erfahrung mit dem neuen Modell? und taugt es was ohne große Modifikationen? Ich würde mich mega über ein paar gute antworten freuen von euch, lieben dank im voraus...

Lg Vait


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich fürchte du überschätzt die Anzahl der Leute die hier reinschauen. Wünsche dir aber Glück, dass noch mehr antworten reinschneien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vait (9. Dezember 2017)

Moin Moin Raymond und grüße von der Küste...
Echt ist das Forum nicht so gut besucht? kannst du mir vielleicht ein anderes Forum empfehlen was ich mit Bike Trial auseinandersetzt?
Lg Vait


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Dezember 2017)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/193638-onza-zoot/#comment-2674079


----------



## Vait (9. Dezember 2017)

ich danke dir =)


----------



## slisseckt (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich fürchte du überschätzt die Anzahl der Leute die hier reinschauen. Wünsche dir aber Glück, dass noch mehr antworten reinschneien.


----------



## erwinosius (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe selbst zwar kein Zoot aber deinem Post nach gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr beide überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit dem Trailen habt, oder?
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es am Anfang nicht so 100% relevant was für ein Rad man fährt. Mit dem einen geht das leichter, mit dem anderen kann man was anderes besser lernen. 
Anfangs hilft eine ausgewogene Geometrie um alles so bisschen zu machen. Wenn man dann genauer weiß was man will kann man spezifischer umschwenken.
Allerdings wundert mich, dass der obligatorische Tip bisher nicht kam! Schaut mal im Verkaufe Thread hier. Hier gibt es sehr gute Räder für oft enorm gute Preise im Vergleich zum Neukauf. Hier lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall mal reinzsuchauen.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Dezember 2017)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Allerdings wundert mich, dass der obligatorische Tip bisher nicht kam!


Kam nicht, weil mein Tipp nicht gut genug war und der TE sich auf das Zoot versteift hat.


----------

